# Dyno Results: Neuspeed Power Module for 2015 Audi S3 (Golf R) - Modded Euros



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

We did some testing on the Neuspeed Power Module and we were pleasantly surprised with the results. It's a really good bang for the buck modification.

_Note: All runs performed on a dynojet awd dyno, 92 octane with a cold air intake, Correction factor set to SAE
_

*Stock Dyno Run W/ Cold air intake:*
Max Power @ the wheels: 243.06
Max Torque @ the wheels: 251.79

*Power Module Run W/Cold Air Intake:*
Power Module Runs:
Max Power @ the wheels: 280.10
Max Torque @ the wheels: 289.89

More Info here: Neuspeed Power Module 64.10.15


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

Very nice. This is definitely tempting. Since the layout is similar to the GTI, was this a hard to reach install for the lower plug?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

misaka said:


> Very nice. This is definitely tempting. Since the layout is similar to the GTI, was this a hard to reach install for the lower plug?


decided to just lay under the car (didnt have to jack it) and pop the splash guard a little and got right to it. literally 5min install


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

Will this avoid getting TD1'd? Do you have any real-world results/times?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Randle P. McMurphy said:


> Will this avoid getting TD1'd? Do you have any real-world results/times?


Dyno numbers are up top with graphs

This will not cause TD1


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Dyno numbers are up top with graphs
> 
> This will not cause TD1


Thanks, just saw the TD1 answer on your website. I see the dyno results, but any real-world 0-60 or 1/4-mile times with the S3? 

This looks like a great alternative to APR/Revo.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Randle P. McMurphy said:


> Thanks, just saw the TD1 answer on your website. I see the dyno results, but any real-world 0-60 or 1/4-mile times with the S3?
> 
> This looks like a great alternative to APR/Revo.


No track time planned but we can do 0-60 as we have a p3 cars gauge in the car 










http://www.moddedeuros.com/products/p3-cars-vidi-8v-a3-s3


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> No track time planned but we can do 0-60 as we have a p3 cars gauge in the car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, what was the median 0-60 time? You had to expect people to want more than just a dyno chart haha!


----------



## onerazorsharp (Mar 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We did some testing on the Neuspeed Power Module and we were pleasantly surprised with the results. It's a really good bang for the buck modification.
> 
> _Note: All runs performed on a dynojet awd dyno, 92 octane with a cold air intake, Correction factor set to SAE
> _
> ...




Hey Sean, what kind of Dyno was used for this?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

onerazorsharp said:


> Hey Sean, what kind of Dyno was used for this?


Dynojet. Its mentioned in what you quoted


----------



## onerazorsharp (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh, missed that. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Randle P. McMurphy said:


> Well, what was the median 0-60 time? You had to expect people to want more than just a dyno chart haha!


Did some runs tonight. 0-60 3.9 seconds

Will get video up but logged it with p3 cars gauge


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Did some runs tonight. 0-60 3.9 seconds
> 
> Will get video up but logged it with p3 cars gauge


Great, thanks! I will definitely keep this in mind if I buy an S3. 

I am guessing that the answer is "no", but any chance something similar comes along for the B8.5 S4?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Randle P. McMurphy said:


> Great, thanks! I will definitely keep this in mind if I buy an S3.
> 
> I am guessing that the answer is "no", but any chance something similar comes along for the B8.5 S4?


Some other cars are in the works. Mostly Mk5/6's which is BPY, CCTA and CBFA engine codes


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

Getting back to the dyno monday to add some more parts and see what it can do


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

I ordered one of these and put it on my S3 this weekend. The power boost is not massive but it's definitely noticeable. I took my car on a short mountain drive and wow... it just kept pulling for more. I didn't think my car could get any more fun. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

phobic99 said:


> I ordered one of these and put it on my S3 this weekend. The power boost is not massive but it's definitely noticeable. I took my car on a short mountain drive and wow... it just kept pulling for more. I didn't think my car could get any more fun. :laugh:


 glad you like it


----------



## TheLocNar (Apr 6, 2015)

Would you get a bit more power if adding a FMIC and down pipe?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

TheLocNar said:


> Would you get a bit more power if adding a FMIC and down pipe?


A downpipe with or without a power module is going to add some power to the car.


----------



## TheLocNar (Apr 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> A downpipe with or without a power module is going to add some power to the car.


Oh yes. Of course. Lol sorry, didn't finish. Would hose two extras mess with AF ratios or anything? I'm assuming the power module is tuned for a stock car?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

TheLocNar said:


> Oh yes. Of course. Lol sorry, didn't finish. Would hose two extras mess with AF ratios or anything? I'm assuming the power module is tuned for a stock car?


It is for a stock or bpu car. Your ECU is making the adjustments on the fly

We have an intake, catback on our S3 right now and will be adding a downpipe shortly and you do not need to do anything different with the module for any combo


----------



## TheLocNar (Apr 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> It is for a stock or bpu car. Your ECU is making the adjustments on the fly
> 
> We have an intake, catback on our S3 right now and will be adding a downpipe shortly and you do not need to do anything different with the module for any combo


Good to know. I currently have a 2010 Infiniti G sedan and you need UpRev to tune them. It's a bit different apparently.


----------

